
Judge confirms what many suspected: Feds hired CMU to break Tor - peterkshultz
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/judge-confirms-what-many-suspected-feds-hired-cmu-to-break-tor/
======
bahjoite
It seems Tor users cannot expect privacy in any real sense. Using Tor, they
can reduce the identifying information they provide to operators of websites
they visit, but they cannot expect to benefit from any more security than
that.

I find this sad and hope that we can bring about a revolution: actual privacy
when using the Internet.

------
jlgaddis
n.b.: Article dated 2016-02-24.

